# Neutering    @ 5 weeks tomorrow



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm fixing to do my first neutering, Ju-Ju's boys, they are 5 weeks old tomorrow. Any advice would be nice, I bought an Emasculatomes from Jeffers. I'm following the information on Fias Co, I'm so scared!!!!! I know this is the thing to do but       Should I wait a longer, do I need ear plugs, is this tool going to do the job?     They are some very bad boys, friendly but baaadddd.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

My opinion is that you should wait until 8 weeks...10 to 12 is better...


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me, I really don't want to do this


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My opinion is that you should wait until 8 weeks...10 to 12 is better...




You want his "stuff" to have time to get a little larger first - otherwise you increase your risk of UC.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

If you wait the longer 10-12 weeks be prepared to separate them from the does during that time    8 weeks is good.  My vet prefers that I wait till 10 weeks...but I think my Kingston will be done at 8 so I don't have to separate him.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have to make the babies scream yet!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you !!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

So questions about this tool...............the click sound....completely closed....is that what I am doing when I actually do do this ? Cause JJJJJEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!! And it's hard for me to open back up, is this normal ? Just wondering, my boys and dh are walking around here looking at me like I'm nuts and loving on Ju-Ju's boys more.....


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't like emasculators, reading other's experiences with them it often has to be re-done (eeps).  I band.

And I agree, wait as long as you possibly can, but no earlier than 8 weeks.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

My personal choice is banding...sorry...can't help with the emasculator questions...  :/

When we first looked into all of the options available for wethering goats the moment my DH saw the video of an emasculator being used he said "NO! There is no way in 'heck' that you are going to do that to any male ever!"    He's not happy with any method truly but we compromised on the banding (as there was no way I was gonna do cutting)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 9, 2011)

We also prefer to band, maybe you can return the equipment and get the banding supplies.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes i agree Banding is the way to go..... My husband runs for the hills... when it's time to do that!!!!!


it must be a Man thing.....


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

The woman I bought my 1st goat from would not wether him until he was 6 months old. I finally talked her in to doing it at 5 mos & 2 wks because he was exhibiting typical buck behavior.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

I was going to use the emasulator as well - after reading on www.fiascofarms.com it makes it sound HORRIBLE to band.  But the more I've looked into the more I've decided banding just makes more sense.

I like alot of what Molly has on her website, but I don't agree with her opinion on banding.  And that's ok - as with anything else, you take the good info and leave the rest.  I also think she neuters way too early, but I guess, too each his own.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

I found Fiasco hugely useful when I was starting out and there was pretty much NO info online about goats...Just because I don't agree w/ EVERYTHING on a site, doesn't mean it can't still have a lot of very useful info!  Her medicine list helped me save many lives way back when.

I truly can't abide S.G. of Onion Creek Ranch....never a higher opinion of one's own skills / value existed....but there's still some good info on her site, if you can get past the "I am the be-all and end-all of goat knowledge" attitude she has.

I use a bander, and do it at 8-10 weeks.  
I went to band a 3.5 mo old buckling for a friend the other day and his nuggets wouldn't fit in the bander I have.

Make sure they're UTD on CDT vaccinations.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I use a bander, and do it at 8-10 weeks.
> I went to band a 3.5 mo old buckling for a friend the other day and his nuggets wouldn't fit in the bander I have.


So what are you/your friend going to do?  Use a calf bander?  I'm curious how an older buck would be *snipped* so to speak.  Like say, a year old buckling?  Is it possible to still do it without needing a vet?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

He ordered a bander w/ a bigger opening online.  I didn't ask where.


It was still a pretty snug thing getting them in there, but I managed.

My friend and my husband sure were cringing by the time I was done...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My friend and my husband sure were cringing by the time I was done...


My husband would have passed out, I've no doubt!  He cringes at the THOUGHT of it, let alone having to see it.  I doubt he's going to be much help to me when it's time to do the deed on our little guys.  He's currently in denial.

Funny, I told him that I thought we should eventually work up to keeping our boys, banding them, and then raising them for meat.  After the color returned to his ghostly white face and he wiped the sweat from his brow he says to me:

"Only the mob would take a man's jewels and THEN butcher him".

Nope, I don't think he'll be much help at all!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> "Only the mob would take a man's jewels and THEN butcher him".
> 
> Nope, I don't think he'll be much help at all!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 9, 2011)

"Only the mob would take a man's jewels and THEN butcher him".

Nope, I don't think he'll be much help at all!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> "Only the mob would take a man's jewels and THEN butcher him".
> 
> Nope, I don't think he'll be much help at all!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

Now that you have given me quite a laugh! My family(including my dad) has decided banding is the way to go!  in doing the snippetty-doo-dah procedure, there is a risk of infection, and it just entails so much more devotion to them instead of other things that need doing on a growing farm.
Would a larger banding tool work for banding a 7mo. old buckling?


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)

I successfully banded a 6 month old ND buck(ling) with the small bander.  Had to put the testicles through one at a time, and it was a squeeze, but it worked fine with a little patience.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> "Only the mob would take a man's jewels and THEN butcher him".


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the quote of the year!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## LadyNai (Mar 10, 2011)

My parents got a banding machine last year and Mom said it was less traumatic on Dad - who usually ends up doing the neutering.

Not to mention, he yelled only cause he didn't like being held.  Nothing else.

I would also wait for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 10, 2011)

My neighbor has an emasculator and uses it on her flock of sheep and LOVES it.  I've heard really great things about them.


----------



## mistee (Mar 10, 2011)

I always took my boys to the vet to get cut,, takes seconds and only cost me around $5 a boy. She did have me do it myself on my last 2 boys so I could do it myelf this year but I just dont know,,,lol... My vet likes to cut the first couple weeks but I dont agree w/ that..... I might look into banding this year instead of cutting,, just dont know ifI got the stomach to do that myself this year,,lol..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 10, 2011)

mistee said:
			
		

> I always took my boys to the vet to get cut,, takes seconds and only cost me around $5 a boy. She did have me do it myself on my last 2 boys so I could do it myelf this year but I just dont know,,,lol... My vet likes to cut the first couple weeks but I dont agree w/ that..... I might look into banding this year instead of cutting,, just dont know ifI got the stomach to do that myself this year,,lol..


I'm going to cut my ram lambs this year, probably next weekend. It's so much easier and quicker than the bander (if you can believe it) and they recover much quicker.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I have always used a bander on my goats and never, ever had any problems with any of them.  I have done larger goats too.  As long as you can get the testicals through the bander, you are good to go.


----------

